# Sniper Gets Taken Out



## Crusader74 (Aug 19, 2007)

[ame="http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=5VZpr74jYl4&NR=1"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 19, 2007)

LMAO!  NIce!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 19, 2007)

"I got him".  

Nice!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha very nice


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Aug 19, 2007)

I love those videos, especially the part when all the soldiers start laughing!


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 19, 2007)

Spot the Sniper....Yeah he's beneath two tons of rubble!!! lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 20, 2007)

Bring a rifle to a howitzer fight... Dumbass!!!


----------

